# Dust collection pipe advice



## Neocleous (17 Jan 2021)

Hi everyone I am planning on getting an Axminster Craft AC118CE dust extractor and I need some pipe work and fittings to go with it.

Does anyone have any recommendations for some cheap pipe work that also has 45 degree connectors and Y fittings. The Axminster kit seems expensive for what it is.

I had a look on screwfix and a few other sites but I wasn’t sure if any of it would fit on the extractor.

Thanks


----------



## Neocleous (17 Jan 2021)

I’ve seen this but is a 3.2mm wall thick enough?

4" 100mm Universal Round Cooker Hood Extraction Vent Duct Pipe Fan In Stock | eBay


----------



## NickDReed (24 Jan 2021)

I used Dust Spares galvanized steal stuff. I looked for a long time at different pvc (soil pipe/manrose etc) but once I started adding in the bends and branches blast gates, which some were difficult to fine what I needed, I came to the conclusion the Dust Spares steal stuff was not over priced. I'm very happy with it, they deliver quickly as well. Would definitely recommend you have a look.

Should mention I have a 125mm run


----------



## Neocleous (1 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the tip, I haven’t come across them before. Being steel did you ground the system?


----------



## Peterm1000 (1 Feb 2021)

There are few threads on this. I use dust extraction pipe like the one you shared but from TLC electrical. I use the Y pieces for joints a couple of 45 degree bends plus 1 foot of spare pipe for 90 degree bends. You can get 90 degree bends and T pieces if you like disrupting the flow . It fitted straight onto 100mm aluminium blast gates and I use jubilee clips, duct tape and builders band to hold it all together.

Very cheap, no issues with collapsing - even with blockages and no issues with static build up. There's a whole load of debate about whether you can get that static build up in a home system anyway (no proven cases anywhere as far as I could see).





__





4 Inch Flexible and Rigid Ducting - Ventilation






www.tlc-direct.co.uk


----------



## Blackswanwood (1 Feb 2021)

There are quite a few suppliers of the spiral steel duct. I’ve been mulling it over for a couple of months now for my new workshop. living in Yorkshire I’ve developed an eye for a bargain and have worked out that I can save £12 by buying the from a combination of ductstore and ductingexpress based on the best price for each item I need! Both were significantly better value than Axminster.

I also found this to be quite useful ...



Cheers


----------



## NickDReed (1 Feb 2021)

Neocleous said:


> Thanks for the tip, I haven’t come across them before. Being steel did you ground the system?



I'm no electrician, but my steel ducting is connected to the steel dust extractor which is earted via the power supply. I assumed it would not require earthing. I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell me different if I'm wrong though.


----------



## Blackswanwood (1 Feb 2021)

NickDReed said:


> I'm no electrician, but my steel ducting is connected to the steel dust extractor which is earted via the power supply. I assumed it would not require earthing. I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell me different if I'm wrong though.


Pretty sure you are right Nick. The earthing issue is with plastic pipes where static can build up - although there is divided opinion as to whether it’s a theoretical or real problem.


----------



## NickDReed (1 Feb 2021)

Blackswanwood said:


> Pretty sure you are right Nick. The earthing issue is with plastic pipes where static can build up - although there is divided opinion as to whether it’s a theoretical or real problem.



I read or watched that it is almost impossible to 1 earth the pvc pipe and 2 create a environment within a home dust collection system that could be potentially explosive. 

From what I remember only the parts of pvc that are in contact with the copper earthing wire will be earthed. So you'd have to coat every inch of the pvc in copper to successfully earth the system. Anyway, way above my pay grade. And very happy with the spiral ducting and would recommend.


----------



## Neocleous (2 Feb 2021)

You can’t ground PVC here is an excellent video with a full explanation. 

Yes the steel ducting is connected to a steel machine however the dust extractor is painted which makes a very poor electrical contact. I think for my piece of mind I would ground a steel system properly.


----------



## Deadeye (2 Feb 2021)

Peterm1000 said:


> There are few threads on this. I use dust extraction pipe like the one you shared but from TLC electrical. I use the Y pieces for joints a couple of 45 degree bends plus 1 foot of spare pipe for 90 degree bends. You can get 90 degree bends and T pieces if you like disrupting the flow . It fitted straight onto 100mm aluminium blast gates and I use jubilee clips, duct tape and builders band to hold it all together.
> 
> Very cheap, no issues with collapsing - even with blockages and no issues with static build up. There's a whole load of debate about whether you can get that static build up in a home system anyway (no proven cases anywhere as far as I could see).
> 
> ...



This describes my setup - Manrose/equivalent white pipe.


----------



## Ollie78 (2 Feb 2021)

Air conditioning suppliers are the cheapest for the metal pipe, it is not any more expensive than the plastic stuff so you might as well go straight for the metal stuff for less faffing about.
Heres one








Spiral Ducting 3m Length- All prices inclusive of VAT. - UES Ltd


Spiral Ducting 3m Length- All prices inclusive of VAT. N.B. Spiral ductwork may be sent in 1.0 meter lengths with free joining collar on orders under £500.00 If you don’t see what you want! – CONTACT us. We will be more than happy to help. [email protected]




easyhvac.co.uk





Ollie


----------

